# Can they eat grapes and coconut shells?



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I've heard bad things about dogs and cats and grapes. Does that apply to cockatiels as well?

I've also got these fruit sorbet things that come in 'natural fruit bowls'. One of them is half a hollowed out coconut. Can I let the birds play with it after it's been eaten and washed?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet3.html it says be cautious on strawberries and grapes as they spoil faster then any other fruit


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

grapes are fine, my birds love them ,but I make sure they are seedless. Cut them in half and they will be more receptive to them. Coconut husk is used in some bedding and bird toys, I would think it would be ok for them to play with it, just make sure it's dried well before giving it to them.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I offered the birds one while I was eating them and Henry tried it, but didn't seem to like it. Cadaver wanted nothing to do with it. Which is surprising, because it's usually the other way around. Hopefully it'll grow on them.

Thanks for your replies  I'm not big on fruit, but grapes are something I enjoy eating and they're pretty affordable, so I'm glad I can share with the birdies.


----------

